
Why I Identify as a Mammal - eevilspock
http://nytimes.com/blogs/opinionator/2015/10/24/why-i-identify-as-mammal/
======
eevilspock
I once worked with a guy who, when we were discussing vegetarianism, veganism
and the like, explained to us that he ate all except any kind of mammalian
meat. No beef, pork, or rabbit, but tuna or alligator where perfectly fine!

------
ColinWright
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10444917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10444917)

------
SteveWatson
Fake link

~~~
SCAQTony
Here is the correct link - The story was posted two days ago. I thought it was
satire at first, but no, the writer doubles down encourages the reader to
endorse their "mamalist" philosophy

[http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/24/why-i-
identi...](http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/24/why-i-identify-as-
mammal/?_r=0)

